# FULL SPECTRUM Ledtric Fixture PERFECT for biocubes! 48 x 3 watt led



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Brand new in box!!
only $295 taxes included will ship anywhere in Ontario for free
50,000 hour life span!!

Includes:
hanging kit
fixture
wires and cables

color spectrum : Royal Blue / Cool White / True Violet / Deep Red / Cyan
weight: 8 lbs
led: (24) 455nm RB, (8) 6500K CW, (8) 420nm TV, (4) 660nm DR, (4) 495nm C
temp: Approximately 16k color range when all leds are on


----------



## Killerbunny (Sep 16, 2011)

...omg March. :|


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

they r really awesome in person!


----------

